# BlackBerry Doesnt Work With Vista?



## mikey09 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi I have a network in my home office and i have 3 xp computers and recently i bought one IBM laptop with Vista.
I have 2 Blackberries and one of them is installed with one xp computer and is working fine.
The other one is also installed to another computer with xp and working.

But i want to use one of them with my new IBM laptop with Vista so i downloaded the blackberry desktop software from the cd no error messages when i click on the program it only says it may not compatable with vista i clicked ok and connected my blackberry to computer. my computer recognize the blackberry it says installed the new hardware and ready to use. but it does not sync with desktop program.

Do i need another program?

Blackberry desktop program doesnt work with Vista???

May be i am doing something wrong?

Thank you for your help.
M


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Have you checked Blackberry's web site? I would not be surprised if the software that came with the Blackberry (possibly 6 months or a year old) isn't Vista compatible.

Quick check of the web site shows that version 4.2 SP2 is claimed to work with Vista, but version 4.0 doesn't.


----------



## mikey09 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you calvin-c. 
I checked and tried to download it it took 7 hours to download and after download during the installation it gave me an error message so i couldnt really install the software.
I am going to try to contact service provider.
Thank you again.
M


----------

